# Just want to cry-when does it end



## hkk1970 (May 11, 2015)

Hello, hope you dont mind me pouring out my emotions on here. My little boy has had a sick bug this last week, and has had continual low blood sugars and ketones. I Managed to keep him out of hospital by being up hourly through the night and getting him to sip glucojuice to keep his levels up.

He just started eating more or less normally this weekend with not to o bad readings but I was up again in the night correcting with his bloods of 22. Managed to get down by morning and off to school he went. I have just had a call from school , his dinner reading was 22 and so has had a 0.7 correction ( a large correction for him ) , I am now trying to work and just cant concentrate, worrying what his next reading will be at 2pm. 

So thats the reason I feel like crying, diabetes never seems to give us a break.

Is it normal for bloods to go way high after a bug ?

Thanks for reading and listening.
H
x


----------



## Sharlene (May 11, 2015)

Hi!

Sometimes we all can feel like this, it's hard going for them and for us, especially when there are bugs on the go! You must be exhausted, mentally and physically. Our daughters readings can swing like that, just her body trying to get back onto an even keel again. Are you able to get some time off work to rest and also try and get your sons readings back on track again?

Things will get better, I think things are so much harder to cope with when we're exhausted. Hope things pick up soon, remember you're not alone! xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 11, 2015)

It is common for blood sugars to either go high or low during illness......

is he eating normally or is he not feeling up to it because of the illness?

if the levels are dropping the easiest answer would be to drop the insulin, temp basal maybe, but how much, that's the problem...

it must really take it out of you physically and emotionally.....

hope he is feeling better soon.........


----------



## hkk1970 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. Have just had a call he is 8.3 so better than the 22 at lunch time. His appetite is more or less back to normal, I suppose you just dont know the effects of the tummy after a bug, hopefully this is a one off. 
I did put on temporary basals quite a lot last week, a godsend that he has a pum, i suppose.

Hears to a good night sleep.
xx


----------

